# Ironton, OH - Ranger, Male, Neutered 14 y.o., Owner dies and Ranger left outside...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_Forwarded to me today, 01-17-12:_

Please contact: [email protected] (at gmail.com)


*URGENT GERMAN SHEPHERD* - Ironton, Ohio

*Ranger* is a 14 year old purebred German Shepherd:
His owner passed away and _he is left at a vacant house outside in the cold_. 
He is approximately 50 lbs. and neutered. 
Please help this poor boy...He needs you! 

Contact: [email protected] 


*Perfect Pet Adoption Center*
www.perfectpet.petfinder.com
www.adoptapet.com/shelter69441-pets.html
[email protected] non-profit 501 (c) (3)


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

any word on this poor boy??


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Any updates on this lonely boy? I keep thinking of him out in the cold by himself........ very sad.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

We received a e-mail from Perfect Pet Adoption Center that he is safe now !!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

What a relief - hope he will now find a caring home. Thanks Xira for giving us the good news....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the good news, Xira!


----------

